# EVAP Emission Control Sys - P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi,

I did a random scan on my car a few weeks back to check VCDS was working with W10. To my surprise I found a fault:

1 Fault Found:
001089 - EVAP Emission Control Sys 
P0441 - 002 - Incorrect Flow - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 89408 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2015.07.29
Time: 13:21:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 752 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

I cleared the code and rescanned yesterday and it's come back. No lights on the dash

I've spent hours reading about this so I have a bit of info, but there's so many different people saying to try/replace different things..... that's why i'm starting my own post as there doesn't appear to be a concrete fix.

Some points I can think of that may help you help me:
[*]A few post said that brimming the tank can cause this. I am guilty of this.... OCD thing to get a round number on the pump  Since I first cleared the code, I've only filled my tank half way and the error still came back
[*]I ran the EVAP (N80) output test. the valve clicks away quite happily
[*]Once or twice a week when starting the car, it conks out instantly before the revs even raise but always starts second time (not sure if it's related but adding in just In case it is)
[*]Had a major service in June
[*]A couple of months ago the orange plastic pieces moulded around the wire/cable near the top part of my dipstick completely degraded and fell off when I touched it. The rubber ring now falls down the dipstick. Not sure if this could cause any pressure issues and could be in anyway related? I'm actually quite annoyed that Audi have produced a part which isn't open to the elements, Isn't electrical and isn't a moving part.... yet the part produced completely degrades away whilst in the environment it was designed for

Thanks in advance.

Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is the fuel filler cap sealing fully...I assume you've read this.
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089
Hoggy. 
**Correct link added**


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Hoggy,

I believe it's sealing OK. How could I tell if it's not?

I did have a good clean around this area when I washed the car a month or 2 ago. Flap open, filler cap on if that can cause any issues? I thought with the drain hole below any water would just drop to the floor

No I haven't read that link before. I didn't realise it was related to MAF (Sorry don't know an awful lot)

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nick, Sorry gave you the wrong link..   
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.ph ... 441/001089
Hoggy.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Haha, I was hoping so because I was lost!

Yea had a quick flick through that article but it's more for people who already have a good understanding.

Already managed the output test on N80 which completed. Where it says to check the N115 solenoid, is there something within VCDS to check this? if so, could you give me some direction? If it's a physical check, where and what am I checking?

With checking pipes... I can look at them but if nothing stands out to me such as a split or detached pipe.... also not sure which ones i'm looking at :/

Last one......Perform basic setting. is this what I need to do?
Evap purge test

Select group 070
[Go]
[Switch to basic settings]
Leave it in Basic Settings until the fourth field reads EVAP OK
[Switch to Meas. Blocks]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

This comes up on mine now and again no garage seems to know what it is or how to sort it and the engine management light comes up (doesn't ever flash) but will often go off again after a few days recently it's been on for over a week with this though

Annoying


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I had the same fault on my TTS was solved by replacing a few pipes within the evap system.


----------



## mrleow (Apr 3, 2014)

Pull the round plug out at the top of your charcoal canister. If it looks like this, the charcoal canister is busted.



The part to order to replace is 

You may not necessary replace the N80 purge valve. Mine works without replacing the N80 valve.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I believe charcoal particles can make their way to the N80 valve, preventing it from sealing properly. If that's the case it needs a good clean and possibly replacement.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi guys that pic is very helpful is the charcoal canister the black box kinda thing on the left of the engine bay ? Does it just pull off?


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I found the charcoal canister today it looks a bit like that pic hard to tell though there is just a foamy black thing inside so wasn't 100% sure. How much did you pay for the replacement ? Was it easy to fit?


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

chestnutree said:


> I've spent hours reading about this so I have a bit of info, but there's so many different people saying to try/replace different things..... that's why i'm starting my own post as there doesn't appear to be a concrete fix.
> 
> Some points I can think of that may help you help me:
> [*]A few post said that brimming the tank can cause this.


Yes. In an attempt to save a few Euro, the pipe from the tank to the charcoal canister goes downhill instead of rising up in loop or having a trap, which would allow excess fuel to drain back. Fuel then gets into the canister and washes fine charcoal into the various valves. (see mrleow's photo above)


> [*]A couple of months ago the orange plastic pieces moulded around the wire/cable near the top part of my dipstick completely degraded and fell off when I touched it. The rubber ring now falls down the dipstick. Not sure if this could cause any pressure issues and could be in anyway related?


Very likely. When the PCV fails, there is a tendency for air to be drawn in through the dipstick hole - this is not good and causes a loud whistling sound that stops when the dipstick is withdrawn. Having a good seal on the dipstick thus acts as an indicator as to whether the PCV is OK.


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

Forgive me for my lack of technical knowledge, but does this extended warranty article refer to the EVAP error I'm getting?

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2014/ ... 2-3802.pdf


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Bit more clarification...

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=654882


----------

